# Detailing Day - Sunday July 17th..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

right guys and girls, after much delay here's the thread with all the info on the detailing day ive had planned for ages 

*LOCATION*

Fast Road Conversions
Unit 10 grove business park 
Henwood business estate 
Ashford 
Kent
TN24 8DR

*DATE & TIME*

Sunday July 17th, start time TBC but will probably be about 9am..

*PLANS FOR THE DAY*

plans for the day are to hopefully teach any detailing 'newbies' the basics - general washing, wheel cleaning etc. as well as claying, engine bay cleaning, interior detailing etc. 
on top of this, we should have use of an old car to use for those wanting to try their hand at machine polishing - both DA and rotary of course. attendees are more than welcome to bring along their own polisher, pads etc 

*NEAREST TRAVELODGE*

for those interested in attending but a fair distance away this in the info on the nearest Travelodge - about fifteen minutes from PowerSpeed.

http://www2.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=4

*FOOD & DRINK*

we should have use of a burger van just over the road for the day (good quality, PowerSpeed
use them for their open days often), this is to be confirmed yet so bear with me on this part 

*DETAILING SUPPLIES*

trying to get a local Autosmart rep down for the day so you can all stock up on chemicals 

*CHARGE FOR THE DAY*

£0.00, nothing 

*ATTENDEE LIST*

1. -kev-
2. alexandjen
3. McClane (Phil)
4. shiggsy
5. Ian.H
6. Lloydy
7. Rizzo
8. brobbo (Brad)
9. peanut1 (Roy)
10. RichardC
11. Gleammachine (Rob)
12. Pagey1255
13. blackS2000
14. Mean172
15. kosmickid
16. simon town
17. snapples
18 turboyamaha (Dave)
19. DannyS - zsoc.com
20. The Keano (Anthony) fiestaownersclub
21. jmeBDC (Jamie) fiestaownersclub / DW
22. Winter (Nathan) fiestaownersclub
23. jaytapp
24. smitchell1
25. Barbarian
26. lintonj - zsoc.com
27. saabboy - David
28. mm289
29. ocd13
30. waxworks -Steve
31. dennis
32. jonjay
33. Rogc
34. Richie (Richard Brett)

*'MAYBE' LIST*

1. DJ1989
2. adlem
3. James0911
4. deanchilds

(will update list with names as we go )

*NOTE: IF YOUR CAR IS ON THE LOW SIDE, YOU MAY NEED TO PARK OUT ON THE ROAD TO AVOID DAMAGE DUE TO THE ENTRANCE RAMP BEING AN ACUTE ANGLE..*

this is going to be the first of these sort of days ive organised so ive got all my fingers crossed that it goes ok - any feedback, ideas, comments etc welcome :thumb:

thanks for looking, 
kev


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

If i can get there im down


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Count me in Kev :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds great, but 627 miles is perhaps a tad too far for me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys 
ive added a 'maybe' list - will need a definate yes or no nearer the time 
if there is interest from people further afield, i'll add info on local Travel Lodges if people don't fancy making the return journey on the same day..


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually, scrap that mate, turns out it's the busiest day of the year for me! Poo


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

So each person is cleaning their own car but can practice on a banger for the machine stuff?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

My attendance can be confirmed :thumb:

Though just worked out it's 80 miles. :wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

howie parks said:


> So each person is cleaning their own car but can practice on a banger for the machine stuff?


the banger can be used for everything - we could do a 'minger to mint' turnaround


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

McClane said:


> My attendance can be confirmed :thumb:
> 
> Though just worked out it's 80 miles. :wall:


thats nothing - im off to Fiest in the Park in a few weeks - 3 hours away


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm interested :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Wingy16v said:


> I'm interested :thumb:


'maybe' or definate list?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Put me down for definite :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Steve


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Will see if I can speak to Tim nicely and blag a lift as shotgun in the Envy Wagon


----------



## Ian.H (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds great Kev, thanks for organising this.

Can you add me as a confirmation please? 



Cheers,

Ian


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> the banger can be used for everything - we could do a 'minger to mint' turnaround


Sounds good to me... I wonder how quickly (but properly) many hands could do it? :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:

We could also do a hand vs machine comp on the bonnet (P1 maybe)? Before "evening it up" if required.

Now the question from me is, do I bring my stuff down to have a fettle on the day, or do I leave the boot empty for goodies? :lol:

I'd certainly appreciate a try out on some machines, since that's where I'm inexperienced. That's not to say I mightn't learn a thing or five about other aspects from the combined knowledge present :thumb:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Put me down as a definate please


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Yerp ill be a definate aswell


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

A more than likely for me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys, will update the list tonight


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hiya kev mate can you put me on the maybe kist for now bud? I'll get back to ya in a day or two to confirm
Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

will do James


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Can I come? Be nice to put some faces to names and maybe pick up a trick or too.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll have to be a maybe Kev - not sure what the car situation (or lack of) will be then


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great idea Kev hope all goes well. Remind me by pm nearer the time and i,ll pop something in the post for you to give as a prize as you see fit for the day.

If you do a raffle for it give the money to one of the charities that whizzer uses or which ever one you see fit.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> Can I come? Be nice to put some faces to names and maybe pick up a trick or too.


yeah, course


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

list updated to here 
I may PM attendees nearer the time for your actual names so i can sort some name labels, we know who's who then 

*ive posted about this on a couple of other forums im on so there'll be some names appearing on the list not from DW..*


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

i am so in for that-defo!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

peanut1 said:


> i am so in for that-defo!!


should've of gotten your name on list first shouldn't I, seeing as you've helped arrange this Roy


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

No worries mate! Im down there today to drop the Audi off as my new adjustable coil over kit arrived yesterday!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

peanut1 said:


> No worries mate! Im down there today to drop the Audi off as my new adjustable coil over kit arrived yesterday!


nice


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Can you put me down as a maybe please.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stick me down please Kev.


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one Kev.....


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd definatly like to come along as it's only 30 min's away:thumb:

If nobody object's to ' oldie's ' attending could I be a definate ?:wave:


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello Kev i would like to come to this event any chance you can add me to the list if you have enough room.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

list updated 
no limit on numbers - within reason of course  Rob - PM coming your way :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

You missed me off the list mate!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you asked if you could come along dean iirc, not if it was a definate or maybe (got two lists going) 
will add you now


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I gathered! As long as I can get the day off ill be there mate! Hoping to make the Dodo one too as would love to learn a little bit of wetsanding.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Just saw this and thought it was ideal.
Ufortunately I'm away on holiday over that date.
I hope it goes well, that way I can attend a future date!


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Knock me off the list. I've had a job come in for that day.
Gutted missing another great detailing opportunity.


----------



## kosmickid (Feb 6, 2009)

Stick me down I'd love to attend!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> I gathered! As long as I can get the day off ill be there mate! Hoping to make the Dodo one too as would love to learn a little bit of wetsanding.


i'll change it to a 'maybe' for now, let me know for definate nearer the time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

natjag said:


> Knock me off the list. I've had a job come in for that day.
> Gutted missing another great detailing opportunity.


will do, if this goes well i'll look into doing one a year hopefully


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kosmickid said:


> Stick me down I'd love to attend!


added


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Perfect for me!

Would love a spot please.

What would you need us to bring along in terms of equipment?



Cheers Simon

BTW gotta a mate with a minger of an Astra, flat paint work, filthy alloys....Might be able to get him to volunteer it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Simon, will add you to the list 
bring along whatever you want to - if there's something you have but not used it yet then we'll sort it so you can. ref the astra - sounds good, however would he mind machine polishing newbies being let loose on it?...


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

I'd like to attend this if possible.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> cheers Simon, will add you to the list
> bring along whatever you want to - if there's something you have but not used it yet then we'll sort it so you can. ref the astra - sounds good, however would he mind machine polishing newbies being let loose on it?...


Hmm I'll ask him.......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would be good if we could simon (there will be a couple of pro detailers in attendance to help). either that or we could use the car already at the location for machine polishing and your mates car for washing / claying / wheel cleaning etc..


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Kev just realised I am not on list!! Count me in buddy!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

will do Dave


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I am not happy about the name badge situation :lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Im going on holiday that day otherwise I would have been there for sure 

This is just the sort of thing im after


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lloydy said:


> I am not happy about the name badge situation :lol:


i don't like wearing them either - its only so we know who's who. we could just shout 'oi, you'! when we want to get someones attention


----------



## smitchell1 (May 10, 2009)

Il come along to this if thats ok?


----------



## Barbarian (May 10, 2011)

can a newbie attend??? and if i do promise not to laugh at my efforts!!


----------



## Barbarian (May 10, 2011)

oh and ill need a big space to park its the long bed truck......and i mean long!!


----------



## jaytapp (Jul 7, 2010)

Kev,
Can you add me to the list please.
Thanks Jay


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

list updated


----------



## saabboy (Feb 13, 2010)

I would very much like to come too please.

Many thanks,

David.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks David


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ickle bump


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

*Minger*

Hi Kev,

Unfortunately, after I volunteered my buddy's car for the Minger to Mint transformation, he took it on his self to machine polish it :lol:

Haven't seen it in the flesh but the 50:50 shots sent by the phone looked pretty good!

He won't be about on the 17th so we can't even use for a general clean up, sorry...

Thinking of buying a DAS Pro for the day, anyone likely to have a paint gauge? Any thoughts on these units?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

they'll be one or two pro detailers in attendance so ptg's available. ive heard good things about the DAS6 pro - like a normal DAS6 but more powerful


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Kev,

just joined the forum after reading some of the great info on here, and hey presto, there's a detailing day coming up 10 miles from me:newbie:

Would love to come along if thats OK and learn how to do stuff properly, might wait until then before I attack the paint on the E38 

Cheers,

MM


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

list updated


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

out of interest is there a limit of how many people came attend? 

Add me to the list please


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not at the moment - only so much space available for parking and obviously so many hours in the day to get everyone involved but i won't be setting a figure just yet


----------



## waxworks (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds like a great Idea Kev, count me in and if I can help in any way don't hesitate to ask! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Steve, will add you to the list


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Can you stick my name on the list kev.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can do dennis, thanks


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

waxworks said:


> Sounds like a great Idea Kev, count me in and if I can help in any way don't hesitate to ask! :thumb:


I thought i recognised that Volvo!! Ill say Hi when i see you down there. I drive the crappy old blue M3 that Dave and Andy have played with many a time!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

might have to put a limit on numbers for this guys as there's only so much parking and I'd like everyone to get involved on the day (too many people might lead to some not getting some polishing time etc). also, can those on the 'maybe' list let me in here on via PM if the can attend for definate or not by the end of this month please


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

How many spaces are you thinking of limiting this too? I'm pretty local Folkestone and fancy a meet


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

45, maybe 50 max...


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like a great day, May I be added on the list?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wee bump on this - closing date for taking names is *Thursday 30th June*


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry going to have to pull out now mate as dates conflict. Can you remove me /give my place to somebody else. Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

will do Steve, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking forward to this now


----------



## shiggsy (May 8, 2011)

Total newbie, but would like to attend please. (Cars away for a while so would probably be attending without it unfortunately).


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

added to list


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Kev, thanks for the heads up.

can you please put me down on the list and I'll do all I can to make sure I'm there.


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you please put me down.
Cheers
Roger


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Kev quick question!! What happens if it pisses down??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

plenty of cover there Dave


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh ok mate really looking forward to it!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rogc said:


> Can you please put me down.
> Cheers
> Roger


Roger, your avatar's a bit titchy, you've only got 12 posts and it would appear you've not had a wash for a while?

That do? 

(I'm only joking )


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:

i could probably mention something about thread spamming Mark, but i won't


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

so am i Dave, still got things to sort though..


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Viper said:


> Roger, your avatar's a bit titchy, you've only got 12 posts and it would appear you've not had a wash for a while?
> 
> That do?
> 
> (I'm only joking )


Very funny :wall: point taken, how about

Kev
Can you add my name to the list.

Regards
Roger


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

will do when I'm on the laptop tonight Roger - forgot last night


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> will do when I'm on the laptop tonight Roger - forgot last night


Thanks


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

Hope this is still going on? Been prepping myself for the drive


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

of course, I'd soon let people know otherwise


----------



## RICHIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Can I put my name down aswell (Richard Brett)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

list updated 
one week left for names to be taken.

*CAN THOSE ON THE MAYBE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW FOR DEFINATE A.S.A.P. IF THEY WANT TO ATTEND*

thanks


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi KEV,

I'm a definate 

Cheers


Simon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks simon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*PLEASE READ THIS THREAD*


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

I'll deffo be coming to the re-arranged date.


----------

